# night time stealth should be study or not



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 5, 2012)

night time stealth should be study or not   
                                                                            one my training is night time stealth useing shodows learing to exscape and blinding powder should be study or not


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2012)

Only if you're doing it while shooting blow darts and blinding powder out of your home made blowgun.
And you have to do it using natural gas...


----------



## seasoned (Apr 5, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> night time stealth should be study or not
> one my training is night time stealth useing shodows learing to exscape and blinding powder should be study or not


This may be a big part of you're art study, but to get real, if I find someone on my property late at night stealthing around, it will go very bad for them. The invention of gun powder is a good thing....................


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> night time stealth should be study or not
> one my training is night time stealth useing shodows learing to exscape and blinding powder should be study or not


 
Not the way you do it, I'd say.

NOTE: This is based on your videos of your training.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

OK last year i did three night time stealth run fully geared point was to stay to shadows video i did wasn't set up all real stealth / 100 physical 90 matle but point also react of people i found out no one knew i was out there not even the cops it show that old training does work use stealth walking training is training if got i cought then wasn't good if didnt get cought then 100 percent good i been practies and near flood ligths as will some time pass some time i dont all this is real training i do make an learn what work whats test your self 




p.s i don&#8217;t brake in home or rob people real study you have see fear the night and to understand it lot of people train in diffint ways i am not actor never been in movie or TV i do think people should train in part of mind and body even make gun power hand on exspearents is also way studies writen note's and practies out side of class's room! 
out side the the box's

​


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2012)

"Joe Bob, dat Billy is crawling around behind the truck agin..."

"Jest ignore him, Ethel. Dat boy is plumb crazy."

Nobody knew you were there. Really. Your Super Secret Ninjer Skills make you invisible.
Really. I mean it.
:rofl:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> "Joe Bob, dat Billy is crawling around behind the truck agin..."
> 
> "Jest ignore him, Ethel. Dat boy is plumb crazy."
> 
> ...



Well, Hayes wrote in one of his early books how they would sneak onto strangers property to train. Billy's just doing what Hayes said he did. Rick Tew even has special camps where you can run around the woods, jump in tires, swing on ropes and admire each others black PJs'. Like real 'nanjas' dood! They be keepin it real! Old Skhool stle! Yo!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

Also, Billys given up on that spellchecker thingy again. Too hard, right clicky fix wordy chop chop.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

my laptop not set up liike your some programe you have dont work on my i have use printer spellcheck some time it aint right even if you spell right still stay it wrong


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Sure I understand what you are talking about I am not.  
Like running around and hiding in the dark sounds.  
Training to be a ninja by sneaking into other peoples yards, you are.  Herh herh herh.
Interesting but, dangerous, could be.  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> my laptop not set up liike your some programe you have dont work on my i have use printer spellcheck some time it aint right even if you spell right still stay it wrong



Then get someone to help you set it up correctly. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

no  point make is some  of  training you get in class's don't train in real possibility&#8217;s  of stealth


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Reality are you saying that training stealth in class is not.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

So, who is training you in this 'stealth'?

Running around someones yard in the dark dressed in black isn't exactly a smart thing to do.  If you did that in my yard you might go 'boom'.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

what i am say some school don't even train in it what  i am say


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

wait wait you say you have land mines in your yard not whies for you!      


4 not what hear from you


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2012)

Billy, last warning. Your not making any sense, and avoiding the questions. Next time I can't understand what you wrote I'm infracting and that'll probably suspend your account until summer.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> wait wait you say you have land mines in your yard not whies for you!



Big Boom.  You get the point. Get it? "The point". I kill me.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, I don't actually have land mines. Those are illegal.
But sand shows foot prints. Gravel and 'crinkle' alarms make noise. Trip wires leading to 'poppers' make bigger noise.  Infrared cameras, night vision scopes, motion detectors all stop a 'ninja' in his tracks.  I love military surplus.

So Billy, sneaking around on my property would only result in at best a trip to a locked cell for you.  Worst case, well, there is Brutus. I saw your videos, he drooled. I think that he might have thought you were tasty looking. Then again, he always drools. He could just be drippy. :roflmao:


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

ok where do you live qwait or bagdad you know i can make sand color unitfrom lolololo no way you have land mines in your yard you are joking


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> ok where do you live qwait or bagdad you know i can make sand color unitfrom lolololo no way you have land mines in your yard you are joking



Isle de la Moros


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

that cut one


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

your full la poo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Full of poo, who is.  Yeesssssss.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

not me  to make long post short

1 stealth at night in some school not even teach
2 old way are better
3 training in your yard
4 use the night
5 shoninki  have right  tex's on  shinobi iri
6 that five not training in it

7 thank you  all 

if don't  make sences to you  i am sorry  it have  been spellcheck


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 6, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> your full la poo





Xue Sheng said:


> Full of poo, who is.  Yeesssssss.



Nope, empty. High fiber diet, enriched with vitamin N.



blackswordshinobi said:


> not me  to make long post short
> 
> 1 stealth at night in some school not even teach
> 2 old way are better
> ...




1- so what?
2- Tell that to Special Forces.
3- swimming in your basement
4- Use The Force
5- bidity bady boo
6- pik urp stix
7- try da fish

It doesn't make sense. Unless I read it in the voice of Lowbrow from the Blue Falcon cartoons.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> Nope, empty. High fiber diet, enriched with vitamin N.



Oh so it was you, talking about, was he, sure I was not.....

Oh sorry, been practicing my Yoda, it seemed like the time to do it


----------



## seasoned (Apr 6, 2012)

There was a school in my area that sent students out to local junk yards, no joke. Mind you there are big dogs in a lot of these yards, but the requirement was to climb the fence make it across the property and over the opposite fence, undetected.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

night time stealth should be study or not 
your miss the point all together
1 stealth at night in some school not even teach
2 old way are better
3 training in your yard
4 use the night
5 shoninki have right tex's on shinobi iri
6 that five not training in it


Special Forces funny thing on that they use the same tactic's then i use do its ok  order real training  have to go all way in it  .........
no comic book study here ..............

wait you saying  shoninki or benshukai isn't true hummmmmmmm funny


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

seasoned said:


> There was a school in my area that sent students out to local junk yards, no joke. Mind you there are big dogs in a lot of these yards, but the requirement was to climb the fence make it across the property and over the opposite fence, undetected.








hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## oaktree (Apr 6, 2012)

This sounds like peeping Tom training.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2012)

Try that at my place....

Ozzy (Lab/German Shepard mix) and Bo (german shepard/great dane mix) would enjoy it. So would Mr Smith & Mr Wesson. Mr Ruger might also have something to add to the conversation as well.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 6, 2012)

You have to be able to see it first...


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

what is your problen dude just friendy conversation i had Mr Smith & Mr Wesson. pull out me before nothing new why you get hostle about it!
  yes i have guns fire at me before   just chill  dude  lay back  relaxes


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2012)

So let me get this straight. You're carrying a weapon while sneaking around the neighborhood. What are the concealed carry laws in your state? Do you have the proper permits? Regardless of permits, carrying a weapon on someone elses property, especially while trying to play Mr Sneaky Invisible Ninjer is likely to get you shot.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 6, 2012)

In your day to day life, is there a need for blinding powder or stealth at night?  For me there isn't, so I'd say no.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

you wasn't there so when training have be realistic on some training 

WC- Inn time is come time you have to survival not everything dime an wrong either survival or not night time stealth is part of that survival if that blinding powder is a tool use it if dont work for why train


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 6, 2012)

dude  do you have permit's  there some weapon's you don't need it by like pocket knife  long 5 inch's  by law stander's after 9 11 i dont any where with out packen


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 6, 2012)

I really hope you aren't skulking about people's property with any weapons. That would be dangerous and stupid. Stealth tactics training is fine, but pick a safe place to do it. If you are going to do some borderline criminal activity for training for God's sake don't tell anyone.

Anyway Billy, althought your spelling is getting better, the structure and poor grammar of your statemtns still make them appear as nonsense. I'm wondering if you can't comprehend what we write the same way we can't comprehend what you write.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

Right.

Billy, who taught you stealth? That's going to be the most important question.

Oh, and when it comes to the Shoninki, if you're going of Antony Cummins version, don't trust it. He doesn't understand what was meant, and it was written too vaguely for him to be able to correctly write anything based on it. That has been shown numerous times.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> So, who is training you in this 'stealth'?
> 
> Running around someones yard in the dark dressed in black isn't exactly a smart thing to do.  If you did that in my yard you might go 'boom'.





Chris Parker said:


> Right.
> 
> Billy, who taught you stealth? That's going to be the most important question.
> 
> Oh, and when it comes to the Shoninki, if you're going of Antony Cummins version, don't trust it. He doesn't understand what was meant, and it was written too vaguely for him to be able to correctly write anything based on it. That has been shown numerous times.



Make it 3 people asking who's teaching you "Stealth".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2012)

I do not mean to offend but reading your posts is at times painful and I know this has been said to you before but is you write in proper English or at least close to it you may have fewer problems and might actually be able to contribute something and not get so much resistance to the things you post. I also have read where you have stated you are writing properly.

You said this



blackswordshinobi said:


> you wasn't there so when training have be realistic on some training



What I think you meant was this

_You were not there and when you train you have to train in realistic conditions

_You then said this



blackswordshinobi said:


> WC- Inn time is come time you have to survival not everything dime an wrong either survival or not night time stealth is part of that survival if that blinding powder is a tool use it if dont work for why train



 I have to admit I don&#8217;t get most of this one but I think this is what you are trying to say

_WC &#8211; In time you will come to a time where you have to use your survival training and it needs to be right and stealth  training is part of survival training and blinding powder is a tool of that training and if it does not work for you why train at all.

_Do you see the difference?


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 7, 2012)

Xue, thanks for the translation.

Honestly ,I think this is more of the fantasy martial arts type thing. I just don't see a need now or even in an apocolypse to be sneaking around.  It would get me shot quicker than anything other than raw aggression.  I suppose if you have some reason to be sneaking around then that would be different.  I guess I prefer to be effecient in my training...you know, training things that I would have a higher liklihood to use.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

In Billy's defence, Ninjutsu is basically an art of espionage when you get down to it, and there is quite a bit of "stealth" teachings involved (from Billy's posts, his videos, his history, and more, I don't think he's been exposed to any of the actual teachings, but that's another issue), so from a historical point of view, there's a reason to train them. There's even a case to be made for a self defence reason to train them, when it comes down to it as well. Do I think that that means you should be sneaking around at night? No, not in the slightest. But to say there's no reason to train it, well, honestly, there is. Just not fantasy uber-ninja reasons.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 7, 2012)

Chris, I see your point.  If it is to learn and pass on the historical espionage skills, that's a good reason.  It is just difficult for me to see a grown man sneaking around his nieghborhood in black pajamas as being someone doing something productive, or training to keep historical skills alive.  It just smacks of fantasy and in that case, worthless.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, maybe Billy can invite his instructor to join us and explain their teaching methodology's.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 7, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Chris, I see your point. If it is to learn and pass on the historical espionage skills, that's a good reason. It is just difficult for me to see a grown man sneaking around his nieghborhood in black pajamas as being someone doing something productive, or training to keep historical skills alive. It just smacks of fantasy and in that case, worthless.



Yep, agreed on that point. A couple of pertinent stories to highlight the difference, then.

A friend of mine knows a woman who was the victim of an assault. She managed to get away, and ran down the street to escape. Down the middle of it. Where there was no cover, and she was easily seen in the street lights. The guy caught up to her pretty easily, as all he had to do was look in both directions, and there she was. Some basic training in the ideas of stealth would have potentially saved her there by allowing her a much safer escape.

Near my home there is a, shall we say, less than authentic "ninja" group, who have been known to run around the local park in full gear (hood and all...), "practicing stealth". They are basically a joke, and people gather around to laugh at them.

One of these is valid, one of these is fantasy garbage. Which Billy fits into is where we get into issues....


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

no i don't you basicly said the same thing i did i am most to point when i type or write sorry if you  hard  time  i can  read your stuff or type and my own!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 7, 2012)

Years ago I've a friend who went into study of the art of the ninja and within 6 months he gotten his black belt. He also gotten the full uniform, swords, stars, claw gloves and other stuff that he shouldn't be telling me about, but because I was such a trusted friend...  
We went out on his night stealth training, him disappearing into the woods and I giving him time enough for me to smoke a cigarette (100's even) and then go looking for him. After the agreed hour had passed I went on back to the truck to wait. He showed up a minute later. According to him, he was close enough to touch me a number of times and had even walked behind me for a good 50 feet before I turned around (of course not seeing him there)... doesn't mean I didn't hear him, :wink2: Being pitch black (moonless) night and denied a light for myself ... yeah of course someone dressed all in black would be able to hide without much difficulty in the shadows of a deep dark blackened wooded area. 

Being stealthy isn't that difficult. Elite military forces and snipers are trained to do the same thing... and in broad day-light no less for some missions. In my much younger days I had a very brief career as a thief, which also required some stealthy movements and "blending" into the shadows as it were... I was able to pull it off without any training, just common sense. 

Hollywood has definitely magnified the Ninja legend. It's sad really.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 7, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> Years ago I've a friend who went into study of the art of the ninja and within 6 months he gotten his black belt. He also gotten the full uniform, swords, stars, claw gloves and other stuff that he shouldn't be telling me about, but because I was such a trusted friend...
> We went out on his night stealth training, him disappearing into the woods and I giving him time enough for me to smoke a cigarette (100's even) and then go looking for him. After the agreed hour had passed I went on back to the truck to wait. He showed up a minute later. According to him, he was close enough to touch me a number of times and had even walked behind me for a good 50 feet before I turned around (of course not seeing him there)... doesn't mean I didn't hear him, :wink2: Being pitch black (moonless) night and denied a light for myself ... yeah of course someone dressed all in black would be able to hide without much difficulty in the shadows of a deep dark blackened wooded area.
> 
> Being stealthy isn't that difficult. Elite military forces and snipers are trained to do the same thing... and in broad day-light no less for some missions. In my much younger days I had a very brief career as a thief, which also required some stealthy movements and "blending" into the shadows as it were... I was able to pull it off without any training, just common sense.
> ...


I can picture you leaning against a tree with your cigarette as he "disappears" and you thinking, yeah whatever dude, see you sometime, I am off home, and him shouting into an empty woodland some hours later: I am ready, come find me! lols..


----------



## Tanaka (Apr 7, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Chris, I see your point.  If it is to learn and pass on the historical espionage skills, that's a good reason.  It is just difficult for me to see a grown man sneaking around his nieghborhood in black pajamas as being someone doing something productive, or training to keep historical skills alive.  It just smacks of fantasy and in that case, worthless.



Never know when your wife might catch you coming home late from the strip clubs. Have to be prepared.

Anyways these threads have literally brought me to tears of laughter. If anything we can thank Billy for bringing Joy and Laughter.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 7, 2012)

Tanaka said:


> Never know when your wife might catch you coming home late from the strip clubs. Have to be prepared.
> 
> Anyways these threads have literally brought me to tears of laughter. If anything we can thank Billy for bringing Joy and Laughter.



No amount of stealth knowledge would protect me if I did this.  My wife would just know...and then I would need the ability to quit hearing and possibly the ability to dodge thrown objects


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 7, 2012)

ability to dodge thrown objects well  nothing you might think it  weird do it with shuriken have  reactsion testing can be fearful but is part the training


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2012)

Tanaka said:


> Never know when your wife might catch you coming home late from the strip clubs. Have to be prepared.
> 
> Anyways these threads have literally brought me to tears of laughter. If anything we can thank Billy for bringing Joy and Laughter.





WC_lun said:


> No amount of stealth knowledge would protect me if I did this.  My wife would just know...and then I would need the ability to quit hearing and possibly the ability to dodge thrown objects




If my wife caught me with Joy trust me there would be no Laughter.   I'd really be working that dodge training...also my cross country running and my hiding in shadows.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 8, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> ability to dodge thrown objects well  nothing you might think it  weird do it with shuriken have  reactsion testing can be fearful but is part the training



<sigh>  I was cracking a joke.

I know all about skill checks under pressure.  There is a difference between making sure what you really know is solid and secure, it is another to mimic things you've seen in _Kung Fu _and other TV show/movies and believe you are training real martial arts.  

I've resisted asking this, but with some of the things you have said, I just have to...Who are you training under?  Some of the things I've seen you post make me worry that your instructor does not have your best health in mind.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 8, 2012)

Was thinking of that wonderful t-shirt that is woodland camouflage theme and in bright yellow letters on the front it says: "*HA! Now You Can't See Me!*"


----------



## bljohnson (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a guy in my town who came to my class and asked the same things about stalking in the woods. He even taught a group of his own  all about ninjutsu or should I say ninjitsu. My response is again whyyyyy? Look don't go off the deep end and start killing robot samurais in the woods. If you really want to know "stealth" go hunting.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunting, tracking, both are decent things to know even today. But you don't learn them running around town at night. Hook up with credible teachers, hang out with other credible people and you'll learn some good stuff fast.


----------



## bljohnson (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree that training with a good instructor is the best way to learn but this guy was not someone who wanted to train. He was one of these people who would rather dream about training than actually do it. He had his ego hurt several times from students who were a much lower rank than he claimed to be. In this area hunting is very common which is why I told him to try it because he told me he liked stalking animals and so on to practice his "stealth". If he is hunting then at least it would not seem so strange trying to sneak up on an animal.


----------



## steelnshadow (Jul 10, 2012)

bljohnson said:


> I agree that training with a good instructor is the best way to learn but this guy was not someone who wanted to train. He was one of these people who would rather dream about training than actually do it. He had his ego hurt several times from students who were a much lower rank than he claimed to be.



Its terrible when you are under an instructor like that. I don't blame the students in this case, the intelligent ones move on the dedicated ones seek to find their own knowledge, and that can make it very dangerous. Trust me I would know. For everything a balance has to be achieved. 

I agree to all aspects of Ninjutsu training no matter how outdated they may seem. as long as they are done under a qualified instructor who knows what he is doing and most important, that is willing to teach you. (not just get paid)

-------------------------------------------
just giving my 2 cents


----------

